# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу друзей

## Alisa28

Я выработала защиту от реальности, научилась жить в двух мирах, в мире фантазий и бессмысленной суете существования. Шизофрения, бредовое расстройство и другие психические болезни, как писал Фрейд, стертая грань между реальностью и вымыслом больным не осознается. В моем случае, это лишь сознательная защита, от которой я могу в любой момент отказаться, но зачем, если она помогает выжить, терпеть, ждать? Я выдумала Его и Он стал физической реальностью, ощутим, слышим, видим, но не до конца материализован. Он тот самый недосягаемый, неисчерпаемый источник наслаждения и забвения.
Когда понимаешь, что у жизни нет смысла, каждый придумывает для себя свой, что смыслами можно играть, заменять один на другой, придумывать свои, что бы это существование не казалось таким скучным. Смысл возможно есть для вселенной, возможно, есть для целого, но для меня, как ничтожной части - есть ли оправданная причина существования, тем более когда это существование переполнено болью? И я придумала Тебя, мой Смысл, я сознательно заболела платонической эротоманией, что бы найти причину терпеть. Я как укушенный зверь, истекающий кровью и спасти меня может только один Антидепрессант. Я не сошла с ума, я просто поняла чем можно скрасить жизнь в клетке и чем тяжелее мысли, тем сильнее желание от них укрыться в Тебе. Вчера я ощутила снова Твой взгляд и хоть это галлюцинация из-за недосыпа, но я так обрадовалась ей. Смотри на меня так чаще, пожалуйста.
Я маму осаждала за то, что она имея заботливого и любящего мужа, смела мечтать о ком-то другом. Дети начинают понимать своих родителей довольно поздно. Теперь я маму осуждаю за то, что она его не искала, а только плакала, ничего не делала, что бы выбраться из своей клетки.
Он не вымышленный мужчина, он реальный, просто заблудился среди тысяч чужих, он так же мучается Я ЗНАЮ, без меня, как и я без Него. Он РЕАЛЬНО СУЩЕСТВУЮЩАЯ ЛИЧНОСТЬ. Это не бешенство матки, потому что секс я ненавижу. Вы думаете, что это всего лишь миф о второй половинке, придуманный Платоном? Нет, это не миф... Человек который вам подходит по духу, который близок вам по мышлению, психически и физически вполне реален, почему бы и нет? Он может быть не идеален, состоять из такой же не совершенной плоти, но с ним уютно, потому что он тебе родной. По теории вероятности, по математическим подсчетам из 7 миллиардов людей на земле, такой человек должен существовать.
На благодарность не хватает сил из-за сильной усталости, апатии, депрессии. Я очень давно в таком состоянии, словно умираю от какой-то мучительной болезни, а человек, который говорит, что любит: заставляет жить, продлевая мучения. Я бы хотела, что бы меня отпустили, за это я была бы благодарна. Но я устала и не хватает сил благодарить за продление такого существования.

----------


## Deadsi

> Я очень давно в таком состоянии, словно умираю от какой-то мучительной болезни, а человек, который говорит, что любит: заставляет жить, продлевая мучения. Я бы хотела, что бы меня отпустили, за это я была бы благодарна. Но я устала и не хватает сил благодарить за продление такого существования.


 мне не очень понятна фраза. зачем тогда друзей ищешь, если они будут тебя любить и своей любовью только продлят твои мучения?

----------


## Alisa28

> мне не очень понятна фраза. зачем тогда друзей ищешь, если они будут тебя любить и своей любовью только продлят твои мучения?


 Мечтаю просто, последнее желание перед уходом... Обычно друзья так не любят, что бы прям мешать уйти. Кому мы нужны.

----------


## Deadsi

ты права во многом, но если это твоё последнее желание, то хорошо.

----------

